# lihtroom problem..



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

after i finish editing my photos i move them over to the folder with the rest of my raw files.   for some reason i have had a few files recently give me this error..   and i cant move the file to the folder i want it in.    if i click save as and type in a new name it will only save it as a txt file and it does not save the image in the folder i want..


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

now i just tried to export them to that folder instead of just moving them to the folder.

than i went to upload them to light room from the folder and i got this..    wondering if i have a bad spot on the memory card or something


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 31, 2015)

What does it say?


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

the fist error says... files already exist at destination..

the second error says....   files appear to be unsupported or damaged.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

that 1935-4 photo has been a issue for some reason.  looks like all the other photos went thew to the folder..   

i have a few other copies of it too.   now there is a 1935.nef  which is a blue heron  but 1935-1.nef is a hawk..  not sure how that happened.
i am wondering if i should just rename all of my photos to something else.  not sure if that would screw them up or not..    lighroom seems kind of weired about that type of thing..

but i was thinknig of going in and renaming all of my raw photos to something like this.  if the file is  1950.nef     i could just change them to 1950-444.nef    that way if there is some sort of overlapping file numbering thing going on with my older photos and my new ones it should fix that but i am not sure if the photos will still work.    i have not renamed raw files before.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2015)

You should re-evaluate the file naming convention you are using and also re-evaluate the way your files are being stored. Instead of allowing overwriting of duplicate names, your software is appending the .1 to the duplicate name file.

There are different ways to use Lightroom, as far as exactly how files are ingested; where they go, how they are named or re-named, etc.. Some people llow Lightroom to automatically ingest images as soon as a memory card is inserted into the card reader, and they allow Lightroom to work in its automated manner. Others, like me, MANUALLY transfer files from card readers into individually-created folders, using a simple date system, and then we manually "point" Lightroom to those folders, and manually drill down and then manually tell Lightroom to Import the files.

As far as the file being partially corrupted: I have had that problem on multiple occasions, where ONE, single file will cause an issue.

Lightroom is a regal PITA when files, or their folders, are re-named...this is I think, one of the weaker aspects of the app.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

Derrel said:


> You should re-evaluate the file naming convention you are using and also re-evaluate the way your files are being stored. Instead of allowing overwriting of duplicate names, your software is appending the .1 to the duplicate name file.
> 
> There are different ways to use Lightroom, as far as exactly how files are ingested; where they go, how they are named or re-named, etc.. Some people llow Lightroom to automatically ingest images as soon as a memory card is inserted into the card reader, and they allow Lightroom to work in its automated manner. Others, like me, MANUALLY transfer files from card readers into individually-created folders, using a simple date system, and then we manually "point" Lightroom to those folders, and manually drill down and then manually tell Lightroom to Import the files.
> 
> ...


i am guessing since i got a new camera body not long ago..   some photos from the new body  and some photos from the old body may have some of the same files names.   not sue what else is causing the naming problem which is not letting me move my files to the folder i want them in.

i think the camera is automatically naming the files.    i usually import the files from the camera directly to lightroom.. i do not care what my files are named.   what is my best bet to change the naming system of my photos when they are imported..    picasa wont properly read my raw files.  it turns all of them pink so i usually use lightroom to import the files to the computer.

i have a few copies of that particular photo with the issue with slightly different file name.  the one with the -4 at the end is now in the trash can.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's a GREAT idea with Lightroom: never move the files!!!! leave them where they belong! Export the edited jpg images to a folder on the desktop, but leave the raw images where they are supposed to be.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Here's a GREAT idea with Lightroom: never move the files!!!! leave them where they belong! Export the edited jpg images to a folder on the desktop, but leave the raw images where they are supposed to be.



that is a good idea but every time i go out shooting it would create a new photo folder,  i would have loads and loads of folders in no time and it would be very hard to find a photo i was looking for.      

i just found out how to rename a photo in lightroom,  after i renamed the photos i was just having the issues with i was able to move them to the folder with the rest of my raw images...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2015)

In the future, if you do decide to rename them, it would be wise to backup the files to an external. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 31, 2015)

you need to read or listen to a video on importing files with LR.
You can control whereever they go, how they are named and their tags during the import.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

i try to do a back up once a week.  well on weeks that i get new photos that is..


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 31, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> you need to read or listen to a video on importing files with LR.
> You can control whereever they go, how they are named and their tags during the import.



do you know of a good one to watch.   looks like there are allot of them on youtube.  and well we all know how that can be.  some might be great and some might not be so great.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 31, 2015)

OK, here is what I do to not have a duplicate file:
1) Both my cameras have different prefixes set up, DRB and DB2.
2) I let LR do the import from my camera card to do steps 3 and 4 for me (you can batch rename files but LR seems to do this just fine).
3) LR adds a custom name on import, yyyymmdd{filename} (as the RAW files have a filename that starts with an underline "_" a sample filename after import is: 20151031_DRB5830.NEF and that ensures that no two of my filenames will ever be the same.
4) LR automatically puts my RAW files into a new directory that is called yyyymmdd and that goes into a Year subfolder.
5) That it. Basically if I do ever mess things up (and I have) the file name and the folder have the same name so I can get things back in order very quickly.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 1, 2015)

i am gonna have to go back and read thew all of this again but i think i have one last question here and i should be good with the answer to this and everything you guys have helped me out with..   

thanks i really appreciate it.


the newest version of lightroom CC is different than any of the videos i have watched. on import i can choose add or copy, those are the only 2 options in the latest version of lightroom CC.    if i choose add which is default it will automatically name the files as it has been doing.  if i choose copy it gives me a bunch of options for file naming when i import the files.

add says "reference photos where they are"

copy says "copy files to another location"

if  i set it to copy for importing directly from the camera i would assume that would be fine and i can choose how i want it to name the files.   so i would think that would work out just fine..

now what happens if i have it set to copy and i import a folder of photos that is already on a hard drive.  is it going to make a copy of the photos and put them in a new folder,    i am guessing that will give me the original folder of files plus a second folder of those files that light room made and i will end up with 2 separate folders with the same images in it.     or am i totally wrong here.

i really only want to have 2 folders for the finished images,  one folder for the raw files and one folder for the jpeg images.   so if i am correct here i guess i could just go back and select add when i import files from the computers hard drive and select copy when importing new files from the camera..


sorry for all the dumb questions,  i just want to make sure i do not screw anything up with my files and i know exactly what is gonna happen.   cant find a good answer online as to exactly what happens when you use the copy option for importing files.

am i correct here as far as what i think is going to happen when i use the copy option for importing files..


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 1, 2015)

go to Edit preferences and uncheck *add photo screen*

then you should see the good old import dialog


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes, if you import files using Copy and those are already on the harddrive (but not yet in the LR database) then you will have anther folder with the same files. 

If you like to do a Derrel does and put the files on the harddrive outside of LR, then you want to use Add. 

While my RAW files are in the Archive directory, my JPEGS go into a Developed directory and in that directory I have subfolders for JPG, TIFF and PDF. When I export the files I use an export preset and one option I have set is to add text to the end of the file name. One reason for that is I often use LR to search for a photo and then I can easily do a search for the first part of that file name in the develop directory to see if I previously Exported that image. The export preset includes text in the filename so I know if that was for print or social media.

With either Add or Copy there is the option to Do Not Import Suspected Duplicates. I also have a Metadata preset that is added on import, a new one for each year to update the copy-write info to the current year.  

On Windows I use Xplorer2 for file management and that has a very good set of search features and can also find duplicate files, batch rename, etc. On the Mac I installed Forklift, but it is nowhere near as powerful as Xplorer2.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 1, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> OK, here is what I do to not have a duplicate file:
> 1) Both my cameras have different prefixes set up, DRB and DB2.
> 2) I let LR do the import from my camera card to do steps 3 and 4 for me (you can batch rename files but LR seems to do this just fine).
> 3) LR adds a custom name on import, yyyymmdd{filename} (as the RAW files have a filename that starts with an underline "_" a sample filename after import is: 20151031_DRB5830.NEF and that ensures that no two of my filenames will ever be the same.
> ...


I do the same thing ^^^ as Dave does
I then use Collections to group photos.   You can always "go to folder" or go to Collection while looking at a picture.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks guys.  i unchecked that box,  its more like the older version now which i like better.   still only have add and copy as options.

i think i got it all figured out now.  i appreciate all the help


----------

